# Strange Issue with Legato during playback



## Desertanu (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a horn line that transitions from Long to Legato, but it seems to be playing incorrectly. (The specific part is around 2-3 seconds in each video). However, if I start the playback from the place where the line starts, it plays correctly. Is there anything I can do to make it play correctly when starting from the beginning?


----------



## Desertanu (Oct 25, 2021)

I tried to contact the support, but it's been a few days since I last heard from them. Has anyone encountered this issue in the past? To clarify, the part I'm referring to is at the tempo change when the horn and piano are meant to play in unison.


----------



## mussnig (Oct 25, 2021)

Could you post the MIDI for the horn part and maybe just the audio from the horn isolated? Also, are you using single instances for articulations or do you use keyswitches (or some other method) to switch between articulations?


----------



## Desertanu (Oct 25, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Could you post the MIDI for the horn part and maybe just the audio from the horn isolated? Also, are you using single instances for articulations or do you use keyswitches (or some other method) to switch between articulations?


Sure. To switch between articulations I'm using Reaticulate.


----------



## mussnig (Oct 25, 2021)

Desertanu said:


> Sure. To switch between articulations I'm using Reaticulate.


Ah ok, might have something to do with the way Reaticulate was used here. Sorry, never used Reaticulate so I can't help you but there are for sure many members on this forum who can.


----------



## Desertanu (Oct 26, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Ah ok, might have something to do with the way Reaticulate was used here. Sorry, never used Reaticulate so I can't help you but there are for sure many members on this forum who can.


I appreciate you taking the time to look into it. Hopefully I'll be able to get it resolved.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 26, 2021)

Am I correct in understanding that the starting note is played as the Long/Sustain articulation and you are switching to Legato articulation and expecting a slur between the Long note and the Legato note?

If so, try switching that Long note to the Legato articulation and have the end of the Long note slightly overlap the next note and you should get the slurred transition.

tl;dr version: Most libraries only do legato transitions between two notes that are using the Legato articulation and have some overlap on the timeline of where they connect.


----------



## Desertanu (Oct 26, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Am I correct in understanding that the starting note is played as the Long/Sustain articulation and you are switching to Legato articulation and expecting a slur between the Long note and the Legato note?
> 
> If so, try switching that Long note to the Legato articulation and have the end of the Long note slightly overlap the next note and you should get the slurred transition.
> 
> tl;dr version: Most libraries only do legato transitions between two notes that are using the Legato articulation and have some overlap on the timeline of where they connect.


My intention is to have the sustain notes before the tempo change and to use the legato articulation at the tempo change. I'm not trying to connect the two with a slur at the moment. It's strange because the articulation seems to switch at the correct time, but it sounds like the wrong notes are being played for some reason when I play the song back from the beginning. I tried moving the articulation so it switches near the end of the long note, but I seem to run into the same problem.


----------



## Desertanu (Oct 27, 2021)

I tried using the keyswitches manually and things worked as intended.


----------



## mussnig (Oct 27, 2021)

Desertanu said:


> I tried using the keyswitches manually and things worked as intended.


Then I'm pretty sure it's either a bug with Reaticulate or Reaticulate was not set up correctly. Maybe some members who are more experienced with Reaticulate could chime in?


----------



## robgb (Nov 16, 2021)

Desertanu said:


> My intention is to have the sustain notes before the tempo change and to use the legato articulation at the tempo change. I'm not trying to connect the two with a slur at the moment. It's strange because the articulation seems to switch at the correct time, but it sounds like the wrong notes are being played for some reason when I play the song back from the beginning. I tried moving the articulation so it switches near the end of the long note, but I seem to run into the same problem.


Have you opened up your midi editor and looked at the Bank/Program Select CC lane to see if the articulation switches are correct? If not, you can correct them there by either clicking on the articulation "stem" and changing it, or you can select the first midi note of the section you want to change and double click the articulation in the Reaticulate window.


----------



## Desertanu (Nov 16, 2021)

robgb said:


> Have you opened up your midi editor and looked at the Bank/Program Select CC lane to see if the articulation switches are correct? If not, you can correct them there by either clicking on the articulation "stem" and changing it, or you can select the first midi note of the section you want to change and double click the articulation in the Reaticulate window.


I checked the editor, but I couldn't determine the issue so I ended up working around it by automating the bypass on the Reaticulate plugin.


----------

